# Hunting in Maine



## Bomer82 (Jan 15, 2006)

I am new to yote hunting and I was wondering if the guys from Maine have some advice. The places around here are mostley logging roads and some clear cuts and frozen lakes. I know they are around but I think that I will be smelled before they come in to shooting distance because the woods are so think. I have the
Western Rivers E-caller
Savage 30-06 with night scope light
Night vision spotting scope
12 gauge with buck shot

Any advice is helpfull


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

What part you from, sounds like my area. I'm in Washington County and its thick as you know what. I used too be worried about being smelled but it does matter to these yotes. I catch them walking them logging roads all the time. I have the same caller as you and have good luck with it but I also use mouth calls alot. Hopefully your near by, I could use a partner :bart:


----------



## Bomer82 (Jan 15, 2006)

I am in Orono for school, but i like to drive around Maine a lot and we could set up a hunt sometime. How long do u use the e-caller for? And what areas do you set up at?


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I use my e-caller in 1 to 2 minute intervals, wait 5 to 10 minutes and do it over and over. Just alittle hint for you if you got the cotton tail in distress tape don't waste your time with it, they are only alittle over 200 in the state. I used the snow shoe hare in distress because thats what we have mainly for rabbitts. Also if you happen to see the yote coming in(Rarely Do) leave the tape running, if he stops on you shut it off. I say rarely do because of the thick cover and the fact that they are called timber ghosts because they are there one minute and gone the next, they just appear from nowhere. As far as my sets go I got different types. Use the land to your advantage. Hunt along the lakes with the wind going across the lake that way they have to come in the open(ICE) if they want to wind you, do the same with streams and rivers. You will find that the logging roads are gold mines for yotes, at night is best. they are pretty much like us and want to take the easiest route because it is so thick around here. :sniper:


----------



## Bomer82 (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks for the info, does anyone know where I can find snow shoe hare in distress sound to download


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

all I could find is a cassette tape. I have made my own mouth call that works excellent, just took me forever to tune it, cost me about 30 bucks to make out of wood but it was worth it because you just basically blow in it , cup it with your hand etc...


----------



## WRC (Jan 20, 2006)

what is the deal with night vision scopes? are they legal? and do we have to wear orange/


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

yes WRC if you want to use night vision you can but its cheaper to go with the scope mounted lights and as far as I'm concerned much better because you pick up there eye's were night vision you would probably miss seeing. You do not have to wear orange. :bart:


----------

